# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Những bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam

## macchiato

_Việt Nam cần thêm một thời gian nữa mới lọt vào danh sách những bãi biển đẹp nhất của Đông Nam Á, nhưng nó rất đáng để chúng ta chờ đợi._

Việt Nam có hơn 3.400 km bờ biển, trải dài vô hạn với cát mịn, những vịnh nhỏ, đầm nước đẹp, những tảng đá hình thành trong vịnh và các hòn đảo nhiệt đới bao quanh.



*Nha Trang*



Là một địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng của Việt Nam, Nha Trang được du khách đến đây trong nhiều năm. Thành phố Nha Trang không có nhiều cảnh đẹp nhưng có những bãi biển với cát trắng dài và đẹp.

*Mũi Né*



Nằm trên một khu vực một dãi cát rộng, Mũi Né thật sự quyến rũ tuyệt đối với dãi dừa và cọ lắc lư cao chót vót. Bạn có thể nằm phơi nắng trên bãi biển hoặc chơi đùa với những con sóng bằng một số môn thể thao dưới nước.

*Phú Quốc*



Đơn giản đây chỉ là một hòn đảo đẹp nhất Việt Nam, Phú Quốc được trải dài với những bãi biển cát trắng đẹp hoàn hảo và khu rừng rậm bạt ngàn. Long Beach thì tuyệt vời, Ong Lan Beach thì lãng mạn, và Bãi Sao chỉ đơn giản là bạn không thể cưỡng lại.

*Bãi biển Mỹ Khê, Đà Nẵng*



Bãi biển Mỹ Khê ở thành phố Đà Nẵng, Việt Nam. Trước đây bãi biển có biệt danh "China Beach", bắt nguồn từ tên gọi của các binh sĩ Hoa Kỳ và Úc trong chiến tranh Việt Nam. Phía Bắc có bãi biển Mỹ Khê, phía Nam có Cửa Đại, tất cả đều là một bãi cát dài và đẹp. Hãy thử đi ra khơi của biển Đà Nẵng hoặc tận hưởng nghỉ dưỡng tại khu nghỉ mát gần Hội An.

*Côn Đảo*



Côn Đảo đã được bảo vệ không cho khách du lịch đến quá nhiều bởi vị trí biệt lập ngoài khơi bờ biển của nó. Tham quan nơi này khi được cho phép với một số khu nghỉ dưỡng và những bãi biển bình dị. Nơi đây là một trong những bãi biển tuyệt vời của Việt Nam.

*Hồ Cốc*



Biển Hồ Cốc khá đẹp, là một vùng hoang sơ mới được khai thác, nước biển trong xanh, khu bãi tắm rộng, độ dốc thoai thoải và đặc biệt đẹp thơ mộng nhờ các tảng đá nằm ngay trong bãi tắm tạo nên những đợt sóng biển tung bọt trắng xoá. Nơi đây rất thú vị bạn có thể thả mình trong làn nước xanh thẳm để thưởng thức những gì còn hoang sơ của núi rừng và biển cả.

*Hoàng Lộc*
Nguồn: khachsan24gio.vn

----------


## dung89

Mình còn chưa được ra biển lần nào  :Frown: (

----------

